# الفرق ما بين إذلال الجسد وبين قول الرسول أُقمع جسدي و استعبده



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

هناك اعتقاد نسكي   فلسفي سائد بأن الصوم هو إذلال الجسد أو القضاء على قوته وغرائزة، والإذلال كتحقير للجسد الذي يظنه   البعض وعلى الأخص الذين يتأثرون بالفكر الفلسفي أو بالديانات الأخرى التي   تُحقَّر الجسد على أساس أنه مصدراً للخطية والشر والفساد، مع أن الكتاب   المقدس لم يذكر هذه الكلمة إطلاقاً ولم يربطها بالجسد بل قال الرسول: [ أُقمع جسدي واستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضاً ] (1كورنثوس  9 :  27)
 طبعاً المشكلة في اللبس الحادث في   الآية بسبب أن الكلمة الملازمة للقمع هي الاستعباد وهي تأتي دائماً في   الذهن إلى العبودية والإذلال والقهر، مع أن أقماع الجسد واستعباده في هذه   الآية لا يدل على الإذلال إطلاقاً، فقمع الجسد واستعباده هنا غير إذلاله الموجود في المعنى القاموسي العام للكلمة والتي يتبادر للذهن فور سماعها، *لأن الجسد ليس شر في ذاته ولا نقهره أو نمحوه أو لا نرعاه ونهتم به*، بل المشكلة في داخل نفس الإنسان التي  تقود الجسد، لأن الجسد في ذاته ليس فيه شر ولا في جميع غرائزه الطبيعية  حتى نذله ونرفض غرائزة الموجوده فيه طبيعياً حسب الخلق، بل المعنى المقصود  هو الانضباط وعدم الانفلات، أي الحراسة، أو وضع تحت حراسة آمنة ومشددة محترزين من شكل الأمان الزائف، لأن أحياناً ممكن أن يعتقد الإنسان أن   طالما تسكن قلبه النعمة أنه غير مُعرَّض للسقوط، فيستهين ويترك نفسه بلا   ضابط أو رابط فيسقط بسهولة بدون تحفظ، والكتاب المقدس في موضوعه يُشير   لضبط النفس والتي تعني المثابرة أو الترويض والتجلد والذي يعني السيطرة [   واستعجل يوسف لأن أحشاءه حنت إلى أخيه وطلب مكاناً ليبكي فدخل المخدع وبكى هناك. ثم غسل وجهه وخرج و تجلد   قال قدموا طعاماً ] (تكوين 43: 30 – 31) وفي هذه الآية واضح السيطرة على   انفعالات النفس الظاهرة في الجسد وضبطها عند اللزوم، وعموماً نستطيع أن   نفهم من خلال الكتاب المقدس أن ضبط النفس يأتي بمعنى الحفظ بكل قوة [ اقبل   إليها (الحكمة) بكل نفسك واحفظ طرقها بكل قوتك ] (سيراخ 6: 27) ...

وعموماً لا نجد أي ملامح لأية إذلال للجسد وسحقه أو حتى للنفس في تعليم الرب يسوع   أو من خلال رسائل الرسل، وحتى في شكل الزُهد الذي قد نستوحيه أو نراه في   الإنجيل وأعمال الرسل من جهة الطعام أو الملبس أو حتى النشاط الجنسي  الزيجي  أو فيما يتعلّق بالممتلكات والتخلي عنها أو في أي شيء يخص الجسد  لأن  المسيح الرب *يسأل فقط عن ما يقف عائقاً في طريق تبعيته* [ قال له يسوع أن أردت أن تكون كاملاً فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنزٌ في السماء وتعال اتبعني   ] (متى 19: 21)، ولم يقل الرب هذا القول لكل واحد بل لأنه رأى في قلب هذا   الغني تعلق خاص بالغنى في داخله، فالغنى والأموال عنده هما الأساس ويضع   الرب في المرتبة الثانية، فلكي تنضبط نفسه ويدخل في طريق الحق والحياة   ينبغي أن *يتخلى من قلبه* عن ما يعيقه في   طريق الحياة وتبعية المخلص الصالح، وبالطبع ليس كل من عنده المال أو غني   هو غير منضبط أو منفلت لأن هناك أغنياء يعولون أبناء الله ويخدمون الرب من   أموالهم بقوة، وأيضاً يسخرة من أجل أسرته التي ينبغي أن يرعاها في مخافة  الله، فالعيب ليس في المال أو غيره المشكلة في داخل القلب ...

عموماً إذلال الجسد كنمط سلوك روحي في حياتنا هو *حالة سلبية لا تتفق مع روح الإنجيل*، أما ضبط النفس هو سلوك إيجابي كنتيجة لعمل الروح القدس في القلب،  لأن حينما يتوب الإنسان ويعود لله الحي يعمل في قلبه الروح القدس ويجدد   حياته كل يوم وباستمرار ليتقدس وبسهولة ويستطيع أن يضبط جسده وإخضاع ذاته   للنعمة بقوة الله [ وإنما أقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد. لأن الجسد (الإنسان العتيق) يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد (الإنسان العتيق) وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا تريدون. ولكن إذا انقدتم بالروح فلستم تحت الناموس. وأعمال الجسد (الإنسان العتيق)   ظاهرة التي هي: زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة،   خصام، غيرة، سخط، تحزب، شقاق، بدعة، حسد، قتل، سكر، بطر، وأمثال هذه التي   اسبق فأقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت أيضاً، أن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا   يرثون ملكوت الله. وأما ثمر الروح فهو: محبة، فرح، سلام، طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان، وداعة، تعفف. ضد أمثال هذه ليس ناموس. ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات. أن كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك أيضاً بحسب الروح. ] (غلاطية 5: 13 – 25) 

ففي النهاية المقصود كله [ أن كنا نعيش بالروح فلنسلك بحسب الروح ولا نُتمم شهوة الجسد ] لذلك نقمع الجسد ونستعبده لحساب المسيح الرب *فنخضعه بالروح، وذلك لكي لا نذله بل نكرمه في المسيح*،   لأن الخطية والشر والفساد هما إذلال للجسد الحقيقي كما رأيناها في الآيات  السابقة، أما تكريمه يكون في المسيح  الرب لأنه يُجمَّل بالفضائل ويصبح في  مجد بالزينة السماوية أي زينة الروح  القدس من طهارة وعفة ونقاوة وتقديس  وتخصيص للعريس السماوي لأن الجسد للرب [ الأطعمة للجوف والجوف للأطعمة والله سيبيد هذا وتلك ولكن الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب والرب للجسد ] (1كورنثوس  6 :  13).
فالجسد يا إخوتي هو أداة النفس، فلو كانت النفس تائبة ومقدسة في الرب فهي تخضعه للروح فيشع منه نور الله، أما لو كانت النفس منحرفة عن طريق التقوى ولا تحيا في أصل صورتها المخلوقة  عليها في نور إشراق معرفة الله، فانها تتركه منفلتاً لتتلذذ بشهواته التي  تظلمها وتفسدها فيفيح منه رائحة الفساد والموت، ولو الإنسان يُريد أن يخلص بإرادته بعيداً عن الله متكلاً على ذراعه ومجهوده، فأنه ينحرف عن طريق التقوى ليذل جسده ويحتقرُة ويُطفاً قوته ظناً منه أن هذا هو خلاصه، مع أنه في الحقيقة هو في داخله إنساناً متكبراً ينسب التهمه لله بأنه أعطاه الجسد بكل غرائزه، مع أنه كإنسان ساقط هو الذي انحرف بجسده نحو الشرّ والفساد، فعلينا أن ننتبه ونرعى الجسد لكي به نستطيع أن نُكرم الله: [ فأنه لم يبغض أحد جسده قط بل يقوته ويُربيه كما الرب أيضاً للكنيسة ] (أفسس 5: 29)، لذلك حسب تعليم التقوى الذي هو مخافة الله، علينا أن نرعى الجسد ونهتم به وبصحته لكي يكون خاضعاً لله وبه نستطيع أن نُقدم العبادة الحسنة التي تتفق مع الإنسان الجديد الفوقاني، لكي نمجد الله [ لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله ] (1كورنثوس 6: 20) ...عموماً نحن لا نذل أنفسنا بل نخضها للرب وتظهر ملامحه فينا [ حاملين في الجسد كل حين إماتة الرب يسوع لكي تظهر حياة يسوع أيضاً في جسدنا ] (2كورنثوس  4:  10)، [ فإذ لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح مكملين القداسة في خوف الله ] (2كورنثوس  7:  1)، [ مع  المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في فما أحياه الآن في الجسد  فإنما أحياه في الإيمان إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني واسلم نفسه (للموت)  لأجلي ] (غلاطية  2 :  20)، [ *وإنما أقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد* ] (غلاطية  5:  16)، [ *وإنما نهاية كل شيء قد اقتربت فتعقلوا واصحوا للصلوات* ] (1بطرس  4:  7)​


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الجسد أداة النفس: 
فلو كانت النفس تائبة ومقدسة في الرب فهي تخضعه للروح فيشع منه نور الله ...
ولو كانت النفس منحرفة عن طريق التقوى ولا تحيا في أصل صورتها المخلوقة عليها في نور إشراق معرفة الله، فانها تتركه منفلتاً لتتلذذ بشهواته التي تظلمها وتفسدها فيفيح منه رائحة الفساد والموت ...
​


----------



## prayer heartily (12 ديسمبر 2011)

استاذ ايمن كلام حضرتك زي كلام المبشرين والقديسين الي هما فنار لبحر حياتنا وازالة ظلمته 
موضوع غايه في الاهميه 
الرب ينظر لخدمتك


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> استاذ ايمن كلام حضرتك زي كلام المبشرين والقديسين الي هما فنار لبحر حياتنا وازالة ظلمته
> موضوع غايه في الاهميه
> الرب ينظر لخدمتك



حفظ الله قلبك وقلبي في سر التقوى وملء حبه بانضباط الروح 
كوني دائماً في تمام الصحة والعافية باسم الرب وفي روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## hisham said (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذة المشاركةالمباركة


----------



## Bent el Massih (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*مواضيعك دائما رائعة ومفيدة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2011)

hisham said قال:


> شكرا على هذة المشاركةالمباركة



وشكراً على حضورك الجميل
نعمة الله تملك قلبك وتفيض سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *مواضيعك دائما رائعة ومفيدة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*



ويبارك حياتك ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك
​


----------



## John Peter (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## aymonded (16 ديسمبر 2011)

John Peter قال:


> *الرب يباركك*​



ويبارك حياتك يا محبوب الله الحلو
النعمة تغمر قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (8 مارس 2017)

*للرفع لعدم تكرار الرد على السؤال
*​*
*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (13 مارس 2017)

موضوع تنويري روحاني مسيحي اصيل

استاذ ايمن

حبيب القديسين

يباركك و يكون معاك +


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2017)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> موضوع تنويري روحاني مسيحي اصيل
> 
> استاذ ايمن
> 
> ...



*ومعاك أيها الصديق الحلو الرائع في جمال جوهره الخاص*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2017)

كل سنة وانتم دايماً طيبين خاضعين لروح الله 
ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معكم آمين
​


----------

